# Wading Boots



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

If you see someone fishing in Northern Utah with freakishly large wading boots(15EEEE) on and a big grin on his face you can tell him he is welcome. My wife took my truck today and left the tailgate down. 4 miles late was pulled over by the local PD and was told that she was littering...my crap all over the highway. 

Tight lines and closed tailgates to you all.
POW


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

:shock: -)O(-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That sucks man.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ugh, I did that one time. I was fishing the middle Provo about 10 years ago and left 2 pair of waders and my fishing vest on the bed rail of my truck. I didn't notice until I got home that my load was light. The next day I received a call from someone in Midway that had all of my stuff.

I stuck a good tip under their door mat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

15 EE crapola! I have size 13 and I thought my dogs were big.... Sorry to hear about the lost gear..


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah that blows man... nothing I hate more than losing gear. 15EE :shock: maybe some idiot thought they were ski boots *\-\*


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

More likely some idiot thought they were SKI'S! :shock: :mrgreen: 

I lost a duck hunting bucket that way once, strangely enough I found it on the side of the road on my way home 4 hours later. 

I say strangely because it is all camoed up and it is pretty obvious what it is, and god only knows how many duck hunters drive that road every day during the season, and yet it was still there, with nearly $300 worth of crap in it. :shock: 

When I thought it was gone I went over what was in it and what it was going to cost me to replace it, and that is the number I came up with. _(O)_ 

Lucked out that day. :mrgreen:


----------

